# Whats everyone got done to there Sentras an what future plans you got?



## Hyper_tension86-96 (Mar 26, 2005)

Just curious .......My Sentra is black, has 5zigen RX6's which is a 6 spoke hyper black rim an Flowmasters......soon I want to get a header an intake,CF decklid an Invader hood an black projectors an black euro tail lights..an a 98 sentra bumper with the Stillen lip an extreme sideskirts. :thumbup:


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

best bet for ideas go to these sites:

nissanperformancemag.com
sentra.net
notnser.com

personally as far as preformance all I have going is Hotshot gen 2 header and a 2" stromung exhaust. WAI with a K&N filter.

There are several boosted ga16s though pushing 200+ hp.


----------



## Neva2wicked (Sep 13, 2003)

xbrandonx said:


> best bet for ideas go to these sites:
> 
> nissanperformancemag.com
> sentra.net
> ...


^^ I agree. Don't forget about Show and Go Department to check out other rides too. Those will help get a feel for things.

Also you might want to search a bit on here for some things, like the projectors and see what opinions are out there about it: there's some good and bad to them.

As for my plans:

Sitting in garage:
Vis omega bumper
Erebuni GTR sideskirts, rear bumper, fender flares

In room: 
GC coilovers

On car:
Black Halo projectors
Black Altezza tails (shush you altezza haters )
Erebuni GTR spoiler (which I noticed look very similar to the ones on civics )
17" Axis Limited with a 2" raise  
partially painted interior (need more paint and practicing sewing seats on my old car)
2% tint on the rear passenger windows (the back is a PITA)
Custom 2" piping with Dragger dual exhaust (nice and throaty)

***Future mods:
KYB AGXs
CAI
HS header
low mileage GA 
*BOOST*

*** $$$ pending


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

mines stock. an*d* all i wanted to do was add SE-R sway bars exhaust. but....yea


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

Whoops sentras only


----------



## WoLfFaNgZ (Nov 8, 2004)

A TURBO and rims


----------



## Uni (May 25, 2004)

*1998 200SX SE*

Future and final install: Upgrading my rims from 17 inch Konig GT-Rs (19lbs) to 15 inch Axis Mag-Lites (11lbs).

I had the HS Header and Stromung exhaust under my bed for about 3 week to a month. Finally installed that..

I am seeing that all the mods i make to my car are to make it as fuel-efficient as possible. While it is *RELEASING* HP that is already there.. i'm also making it as economical as possible..

So there comes the Mag-lites.. i want to hit 35-40MPG (it's the main reason i got the car)

Uni


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

SX's are allowed? Ok, well here goes:

14" Sport Edition wheels, 12.8 lbs each :fluffy: 
NGK Iridiums
PR CAI
10 lbs. of weight reduction in the back..
Removed battery tray, and nig-rigged the battery in place..

That's all, folks!


Oh and UNI, those mag lites are SO FINE!

Congrats when you get em! They are so nice looking..


----------



## thedaddies (Sep 29, 2003)

'92 Black SE-R

Maf filter adapter
JDM SR20DE
ATS Comp Lite 15x7 w/ 205/50/15 Kumho 711
Intrax Lowering Springs

It's my DD, all my money is currently in my S13, but I'm contemplating gettting a set of coilovers and turbo for it.


----------



## ASsman (Mar 23, 2005)

Hmm, for my Sentra, if time and money allow. 

Full engine/tranny swap. GA16 -> SR20VE VVL
Get new headers, intake, exhaust. 
New paint job, black. 
Get a spoiler, OEM one. 
Some black rotas.
New Breaks (haven't decided which exactly)
New suspension, lowering it 2" hopefully.
And if I still have money, probably turbo charge it. And change my gauges, some neons for show.


----------



## nizzan4u2nv (Apr 14, 2004)

99 Sentra SE-Limited

Engine Mods:
Garrett GT2835R(.86 A/R T2 exhaust housing, .50 A/R T04B compressor cover)
Pulsar GTIR turbo manifold(w/ manifold to head spacer)
Pulsar GTIR J-pipe
Custom Intercooler Piping(2in hotside/2.5in coldside)
HKS Racing Bypass(blue spring)
Johnny Racecar Intercooler (core: 30x5x2)
Z32 Maf (Blow-Through)
FTF Fuel Rail
Walbro 255 Lph Fuel Pump
Steel Braided Fuel lines
Steel Braided Oil Feed line
Nissport Oil Adapter
MSD 72lb/hr fuel injectors
K&N Air filter
JWT ECU(3bar fuel pressure)
3in custom turbo back exhaust w/ magnaflow muffler and resonator
JWT S4 cams
MSD Digital 6
MSD HVC Coil(modified ditributor for external coil use)
MSD tach adapter
Aeromotive Adjutable Fuel Pressure Regulator w/ Autometer Fuel Pressure Gauge
Prothane motor mount inserts
Custom hyperground kit
ES shifter bushings
Ebay short shifter
Clutchnet Flywheel
Clutchnet Type-1 pressure plate
Clutchnet fiber/fiber disc
JGY Customs LSD
Greddy Profec B boost controller
Autometer Mechanical Oil Pressure Gauge
Autometer Boost/Vacuum Gauge
Autometer Exhaust Gas Temperatura Gauge

Suspension:
KYB AGX adjustable shocks
Ground Control coilovers 300f/250r
Motivational rear mounts
Ebay front/rear strut bar
Koni bumpstops

Interior:
Alpine CDA-7894
Alpine ERE-G180
US Acoutics USX-2100
Adire/Ampman d1500.1
Resonant Engineering HC 12(DVC 2ohm)
2.5 Cu Ft 32hz tuned
Adire Audio Koda components w/LPG 26NA tweeters.
Optima Yellow Top(trunk mounted)
Stinger and Monster wiring

Exterior:
98 Front End Conversion
Custom front lip
Custom corner lights
Custom painted fog lights
VIS carbon fiber hood
VIS carbon fiber trunk lid
Ebay M3 style trunk lip
Custom Painted Kosei K1 racing 17x7.5 +35 offset w/5mm rear spacers
Toyo Proxes RAI 205/40/17
5% window tint in the rear.
Ronal LS mesh custom painted 15x7.5 +25 offset
Muteki black open-ended lug nuts
Custom painted Valve Cover.


----------



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)

i've always had an excel file with every mod i did so i'll paste it here, parts are in order from when i bought them and none of the suspension is installed yet.

AUDIO
Alpine 7995 HU
MTX Thunder4244 4-Channel Amp
JBL BP600.1 Mono Amp (@ 1 ohm)
(2) 12" Alpine Type-Rs DVC 4 ohm
Monster Cable / Knukonceptz
Viper 791xv Alarm / Remote Start
20gb Ipod

EXTERIOR
Erebuni GTR Front
35% F / 5% R Tint
18"x7.5" Konig Verdicts
225/40/18 Kumho Ecsta 712
C/F Drift Wing
Clear Corners
PIAA / Hyperwhite Bulbs
McCulloch 5300k HID Kit
McCulloch 8000k HID Bulbs
SE-L Sideskirts
Stillen Rear Apron
17"x7" RO_JA Formula 5 by Motegi
205/40/17 Hanook Ventauris
Stealth Corners (V1)
Subaru World Rally Impreza Blue Paint Job

INTERIOR
PDA Navigation
Reverse Indiglo Gauges
Cobra ESD 6060 Radar
Compass / Temperature
SE Black Interior Conversion
G20 Leather Seats
Blue LED Gauge Lights

ENGINE
WAI
Magnaflow Muffler #14829
Magnecor Wires 8.5mm
Place Racing CAI
Nismo Radiator Cap

SUSPENSION / BRAKES
Front / Rear Strut Bars
AD22VF Calipers
Axiss Ultimate Pads
Brembo Drilled Rotors
M.E. Rear Mounting Plates
Koni Bumpstops
ES Control Arm Bushing
Ground Control Coilovers


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

a few plans:

engine:
partial rebuild (bearings, rings, valvetrain rebuild with the JWT cams) *def. this summer*

t-28 (10psi ---- maybe 12???)
turbo accesories (lines, Spearco FMIC, BOV, etc, blah, blah, blah)
Fidanza flywheel
UR pulley
polish/ port head
multi-angle valve job
port/polish intake manifold
Outlaw spacer (if we can get them to make them)
JWT ECU
JWT turbo cams
2.5" turbo back
Z32 TT injectors
Walbro fuel pump
FPR????
JGY Fuel Rail????
ES or Prothane mounts
bored TB
various fluids (redline, mobil 1 synthetic, yada, yada, yada)

Suspension:
KYB AGX (b13 F / B14 R)
F / R strut tower braces
lower control arm brace (if d/p allows it to fit)
Koni bump stop
ME rear strut mounts
ES Control arm bushings
sways bars (want progress, but maybe ST)
GC C/O 300f/200r

Tranny:
shot peening (if i can get a good deal)
ACT Stage II
B&M short throw
ES shifter bushings
Redline tranny oil
LSD ???

Brakes:
AD22VF fronts and rears
alty master cylinder
hawk pads
cross drilled discs
stainless steel lines
Motul brake fluid

INT:
Guages (A/F, boost, oil pres.)
lighted shift knob
Redline shifter and e-brake boot (black w/red stitching)
Wheelskins wheel cover) black w/red stitching)
armrest with Redline cover (black w/ red stitching)
tenzo R seats
5 pt racing harness (for NASA showroom class)

EXT.
C/F OEM style hood
Syndicate Kustoms C/F lip
SE-R side skirts
B14 SE-R wheels (w/205 Kumho Ecta 711's)
tints?
stillen rear spoiler?
CF universal air splitter??

i have a buch of the suspension pieces
then i'll move to rebuild
them tranny
then brakes
then turbo

i've already started and now i cant stop AAAAAAHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!


----------



## james120 (Mar 30, 2005)

thats alot of upgrades.

This is what I have so far...
Front and rear tower bars
Short Ram Intake
Reverse Indiglo Gauges
7" LCD TV In-dash Monitor
Halo Projectors

Future plans...
Hotshot Header
Aerospeed chaos 17" gunmetal
Hypercoils
KYB AGX shocks
Koni Bumpstops
Motivational Rear mounts
R34 Octane Body kit
Power slot Break Rotors
Window tinting
and some more little stuff...


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

AUDIO 

Pioneer DEH-P80MP (coming soon)
Pheonix Gold XENON 100.4 Amp
Boston Acoustics RC 620 (front speakers)
Boston Acoustics FX 6 (rear speakers )

ENGINE

HS Header
HS CAI
UR Crank Pulley
Z Enterprise Ground Wire Kit
Advanced Timing 15 degrees
Custom 2.25 Crush Bend Exhaust 
DragunFire Muffler

EXTERIOR

Custom Crystal Clear HID Reftrofitted Headlights ( sold but still on car )
Custom Dual HID Halo Headlights ( coming soon )
Stock SER Rims 
Kuhmo 712 205/50/15 tires

INTERIOR

98 Sentra GLE cluster
Velocity Racing Gauges
Import Intelligence Glow Needles
Ebay Brushed Aluminum Gauge Lining

Suspension

BLEHMCO Stage 2 Tie Brace
KYB GR2 - wanting to sell -
Eibach Pro Kits 1.4 front and 1.4 rear
M.E. Rear Shock Mounts
Koni Bumpstops
E.S. Control Arm Bushings - waiting install -

BRAKES

AD22VF Front Calipers - waiting install and powdercoating -
AD22VF Power Stop Caliper - waiting install -
Crown SS Brake Lines - coming soon-
Fast Brakes Rear Disc Conversion - waiting install -
SER Rear Disc Calipers - waiting install and powdercoating -
Power Slot SER Rear Disc - coming soon - 

FUTURE PLANS

HS TURBO KIT w/ GT28R Turbo
JDM Lucino Front Bumper w/ 4 peice fogs
Custom Stillen Lip made to look like the AUTECH Lip
1999 Nissan Sentra SE-Limited Side Skirts
1999 Infiniti G20 Rear bumper ( custom fitted) 
TEIN SS Coil Overs

there more but i too lazy to type the rest.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

I guess I might as well do mine

Exterior: 
Infinity style/ Mesh grille (currently infinity) 
Crystal Clear Headlights 
Crystal Clear Corners 
Fog Lights (now removed) 
Antenna 
16" OZ racing wheels 
25-15-5 Tint Front to back 
Ventshade Rain Gaurds 
Shaved trunk emblems
Black Trunk bar 

Interior: 
Customenterprise.com Diamond Plate Floor Mats
Arm Rest 
Padded Seat Covers 
Painted Interior 
Blue Neon Tubes under seats 

Perferomance: 
Hotshot Gen 2 Header
Stromung 2" catback 
96 SR20 cat
K&N 3" filter 
NGK IX iridium plugs
NGK resistor wires

Sound System: 
Alpine Head Unit 
Rockford Fosgate punch amp 
1.2 Farad Capacitor 
2 12 Polk Audio subs 
Infinity Reference 6002i 6.5 (front and rear) 

SUSPENSION 
Front Strut Bar 
Stillen Stage 1 Lower tie brace


current plan:

SELL IT


----------



## 5aprilc (Oct 15, 2005)

I have a 96 Sentra GXE. 

Installed Hotshot header, removed cat, Flowmaster exhaust all the way back to the muffler. Cold air intake, Motegi 16" white rims, put a spoiler on it, underbody lights, combat bodykit going on it soon as winter is over, in the middle of installing a tach need directions on doing so have everything hooked up but the green wire, hooked up green wire the car idles at 1000 rpm's give it gas the rpm's drop. What the fuck. Looking into a turbo but I think I have to take the header out if that's the case I'll be selling that soon. Car only has 70.000 miles on it. Traded it straight up for my 95 Civic VTec. Didn't like it, can't stand driving autos. They suck balls. 5 Speed all the way. Lastly Installing short throw shifter. Not sure which brand to buy, I know that some of them are crap. A little info would be appricated. Thanks.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

holy simi-old thread batman! Wow, I still had the B14!!!!


----------



## jammo (Aug 21, 2002)

bought & installed:
15" kosei rims (white) on Yokohama avs es100 tires (getting Parada Spec2 in a few month).
1.6" H&R drop springs with GYBGR2 struts.
Place Racing CAI.
ebay adjustable front strut tower bar.
Pace Setter short shifter.
NISMO black ball shifter.

soon-to-buy:
AGX struts.
rear strut bar.
stainless steel braklines.
hotshot header.
full catback + Stromung.

waiting to be installed:
Brembo cross-drilled & slotted rotors, new pads & AD22VF calipers



as you always know, there is always MORE to add to your ride. the list always grows ...


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Future plans?
Maybe paint the car since after the hurricane it's scuffed.
I'd love a new suspension since my shocks are dead. (after 80k miles and babying the car it's just time).
Sell the never used SE-L side skirts.
Sell the nis-knacks indiglo HVAC control cover.
Sell my last pair of gunmetal OEM NX2k Rims with new tires on them that fit over big brake kits.
Find a new door/dome light switch at the junkyard so the light turns on when you open the door.

Seth W.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I started to type something out, and then my head started to hurt.

Too much stuff to even start thinking about...


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

The junkyard if it keeps going the way it has been.

Just in the last week, this is what's happened.

Tranny wont shift for shit, I think it's fried.
Exhaust is cracked in 3 places, 2 on BOTH cats, and the rear piece that goes over the axle is just rotted.
Asshole stopped in front of me and made me spill an xtra large coffee all over interior.
Same coffee incident, shorted out airbag computer, which is a $614 part, at my cost. $1048 retail. Yay.

Xmas is kinda shot, as my last payment just wiped out my account, so, I pretty much can't fix the shit.

I had saved up for a TEIN coilover setup, and the erebuni front bumper, but, chevy tore into that fund. 

Screw ever going turbo on the GA or swapping for a VE, I'd rather just buy a new se-r spec-v.

Winter tires on the se-r rims, summer tires on se-l rims, brand new.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

91 sentra se-r classic:
-hotshot intake painted wrinkle black <by me)
-hotshot gen 1 header.
-prothain motor mounts
-wrinkle black valve cover
-greddy sp cat back. muffler painted black with an rs*r tip wleded on
-rear es inserts
-k sport coilovers.
-PS short shifter

*PLANS:*
-AD22VF brakes <at my house
-b14 wheels painted bronze <at my house
-stainless lines <at my house
-falkin zeix tires
-rear sway bar and strut tower bar
-jwt PP and 2000 se disk
-highport engine sitting in my garage ready for GTiR pistons to bring it to 8.5:1 compression
-t25 (will up grade to t25/28 later, or "discopotato")
-stock log manifold
-injectors, ecu, the whole shebang
-foaming the rockers/a-b-c pillers/rear 1/4 panels.

those are all my plans.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

ok, so if the old thread is gonna comeback I'll update as well.

Engine 
-AEBS header 
-HKS Universal racing Muffler w/ 2.5” SS catback 
-HKS Circle Earth ground system 
-HKS Super AFR (fuel management) 
-Hondata heatshield Intake Gasket 
-SWA underdrive pulley 
-JWT cams 
-JWT valve springs 
-JWT balance Shaft removal 
-NGK Iridium plugs 
-AEM cold air intake 
-Deadened Knock Sensor 
-TWM Performance short shift linkage 
-NX single fogger wet system 
-ES Motor Mount Inserts 
-Optima red top battery 
-Nismo oil filler cap 
-Nismo radiator cap 
-Composite Creations carbon fiber engine cover 
-custom fuse box covers 
-chromed battery tie down 
-chromed radiator supports 

Exterior 
-Full Cobalt Blue color change (car was originally black) 
-19" Racing Hart GT-5 (16" Bronze Rota Circuit 8s) 
-Composite Creations vented carbon fiber hood 
-Composite Creation World Challenge carbon fiber kit 
-VIS carbon fiber trunk lid 
-custom STI style carbon fiber spoiler 
-custom carbon fiber fuel door 
-Syndicate Kustomz carbon fiber eyebrows 
-Webasto oversized sunroof 
-Shaved Door Gaurds 
-Shaved and Relocated Antenna 

Suspension 
-custom front strut tower bar 
-Toyo Proxes 215/35/19 (BF Goodwrench G-Force Sports) 
-Tein Basic full coilovers (adjustalbe) 
-Powerslot plated/slotted rotors 
-painted calipers 
-Nismo Lower Tie Bar 

Interior 
-Sparco Torino racing seats 
-Sparco clubman 3-point harnesses 
-Sparco Grip Pedals 
-Custom re-upholster back seats in Sparco Red 
-Custom re-upholster door inserts in Sparco Red 
-Custom re-upholster Sparco Arm Rest 
-Custom Sparco Shift boot 
-Custom painted trim 
-TWM weighted billet shift knob 
-2 Nismo switch cigarette lighters 
-Nismo Floor mats 
-Custom fiberglass gauge pod 
-Faze Gauge gauges set in carbon fiber located in Glove Box 
-Faze Gauge Morphers set in Carbon Fiber located in Lower DIN 
-Indaglow reverse EL gauges 
-Custom Enterprise Carbon Fiber E-brake handle 

Audio 
-Alpine 7894 CD/MP3 Player 
-JBL P650C 6.5 components 
-JBL P652 6.5 coax 
-JBL P1220 -12" subwoofer 
-JBL P80.4 -4 channel amp 
-JBL P180.2 -2 channel amp 
-Monster Cable wiring 
-Monster Cable distribution block 
-Custom fiberglass/ lexan subwoofer enclosure 
-Custom fiberglass rear deck lid 
-Sound deadner on door skins 

Lighting 
-Sylviana Silverstar Headlights 
-Sylviana Silverstar Front Turn signals 
-Sylviana Rear Blinkers 
-Sylviana Rear Breaklights 
-PIAA Ion Crystal Foglights 
-Blue Neon tubes in Trunk 




UPCOMING PLANS 

-Koyo Radiator (arrived)
-Flex-a-Lite Fans (arrived)
Greddy Stainless Steel Hoses 
(hoses on back order which is why the install isn't done) 

Nismo Rear Sway Bar (arrived)
Crown Stainless Steel Brakelines and Clutchline (had problems with install so still not on) 

-Colored/Stainless Steel Hose dress up Kit 
-fenders if anything flows well with the hood and lip kit. 
-e-brake shift boot the same style as the shifter boot


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

1996 200sx (Automatic, GA16DE, honestly.. a very sluggish car)
- UR Pulley
- Hotshot CAI (WAI form ATM)
- Grounding kit
- Minor weight reduction

*Planned:*
- Auto-To-Manual conversion (all I need is a dogbone mount and the crossmember, and it will be set to begin)
- JWT Flywheel (going in with manual transmission)
- Suspension work (most likely a set of Tein adjustables)
- GC Camber/Caster plates
- Interior goodies, which includes a shift boot and a Nismo shift knob that will go in with the manual trans
- Short shifter that will be going in with the manual trans


_Maybes:_
- Turbo Kit
- All the necessary gauges to keep track of what's going on
- Boost controller
- Brakes (upgrading rear to disc, ADV22F's in front)
- Exhaust for Turbo
- 15" wheels to fit the brakes
- Engine management (At least JWT)
- JWT Turbo Cams
- EGR removal


----------



## Neva2wicked (Sep 13, 2003)

Honestly I don't know what's going on as far as future plans go:

Original plans:
Turbo the GA
drop to 8:1 or 9:5:1 compression
Forged Pistons
Level 10 Tanny rebuild
custom headlights/tail lights (R33)
Custom rear-view mirror out of a 98 Grand Prix (auto tint)
Velocity Hood
HID Conversion
Professionally upholstered interior
Repaint: either keep it black,midnight purple, or victoria secret blue (nothing more beautiful than that blue thong )

Currently I'm not so sure though.
I haven't seen my car in almost 6 months and I've been thinking about trying to get a couple of other cars from an auction and work on them:
97+ 4dr mirage and drop in the 4g63T and AWD
94+ dodge stealth or mitsubishi 3000gt ATX and convert a AWD TT ATX
B15 Sentra 
04 lancer (MIVEC SON!!!!)

Or I might just keep the car and go to an auction anyway and try to get 2 repo'ed vehicles:

98+ Navigator for my mother
98+ Escalade for my father

Only because I owe them so much for raising me right and they deserve something nice besides the cars they currently have.

I've been thinking about getting into my own business of sorts but I don't exactly know if its legal. Buy cars from auctions, fix them up, then resell them. Would be a nice way to make some extra income to do the things I want.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

Neva2wicked said:


> I've been thinking about getting into my own business of sorts but I don't exactly know if its legal. Buy cars from auctions, fix them up, then resell them. Would be a nice way to make some extra income to do the things I want.


its legal, but you are limited to 4 cars a year, otherwise you are a dealer.


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

psuLemon said:


> its legal, but you are limited to 4 cars a year, otherwise you are a dealer.



I used to be a Dealer????? Oh thats right were talking about cars... OOPS!

92 Sentra E

Whats done.....
Eibach Pro-Kit
KYB AGX
ES Bushing kit
Suspension Tech Anti-Sway bars
NEW Brakes, calipers, hoses, axles, and wheel bearings
Not much else at this point as its sitting in MANY pieces starting reassembly

Upgrades in the process of happening.... (Parts sitting in boxes)
Converting interior to SE interior with some "Custom" touches
Adding PW/PL/P mirrors, tilt steering, cruise from a 94 LE
96 Engine/Trans/ECM
Mild port job
HS Header
HS CAI
2" Custom Exhaust

Thats the basics anyways... Tis nothing compared to what others have... BUT Shes MINE!


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

*suspension*
kyb agx's
eibach prokits
koni bumpstops
motivational rear mounts

*engine* 
Custom CAI
HS header 
UR pulley
custom exhaust
magnaflow high flow

*interior* 

reverse glo gauges
speedhut metal gauge bezel
pacesetter ss with razo shift knob
BS8 paint matched interior
infiniti kappas around
Walmart floor mats <---- they're hot


Se-r gunmetal rims


Future plans :
Sell the bish and get a new car. prolly a subby.


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

Everything but a bag of rice. :thumbup:


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

Lemon, no G20 plans anymore?


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

wildmane said:


> Lemon, no G20 plans anymore?


unfortunately/fortunatley, i decided just to buy new and go back to my first love.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Sentrixx said:


> Everything but a bag of rice. :thumbup:


Bag o' rice?










CHECK! :fluffy:


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

1CLNB14 said:


> Bag o' rice?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


now thats not a bag of rice these are











sorry just had to.



edit, just noticed, is that a bag of rice under your hood


----------



## Black200SX_SR (Dec 29, 2005)

I have a 200SX SE. Black

Not too many upgrades so far...

Exterior:
17inch SSW S013 Trex (hyperblack)
Yellow Corners
Red Tails
front painted nissan emblem to match grille/red nissan letters
Shaved rear "200SX" And "SE"
Replaced SE with custom "SR" badge
Removed Antenna with custom cap.

Interior:
White painted interior accents
Short Shift w/ APC knob
Alpine CD player

Suspension:
B&G 1.5 inch lowering springs

Engine:
Air Box removed with Filter.(short ram)
Soon to come, N1 Exhaust

Future Plans:
SR20DE Swap
98 Front bumper
Black housing lights
98 Sentra front grille
Lots of little things.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

psuLemon said:


> edit, just noticed, is that a bag of rice under your hood


Yup, that was my H.I.N 2003 hood prop :thumbup:


----------



## nissantunner84 (Feb 6, 2006)

Whats up nissantunners? Well I am new to this thread and I had some questions for you guys. I have a 2002 Sentra SER 5 Gear 175 HP. I just lowered my car about 2" front and back. When I went for a test drive I started to hear a squeaking noise in the front tires. I have 18's on my car and the tires dont touch the car at any time. On the rear tires I have Sprint Performance Suspension Springs with KYB's GR-2 struts and they seem perrty good together. In front all I have is the Sprint Performance Suspension Springs with stock struts. Can any body give me advice why I hear the sqeaking noise in front.


----------



## jammo (Aug 21, 2002)

nissantunner84 said:


> Whats up nissantunners? Well I am new to this thread and I had some questions for you guys. I have a 2002 Sentra SER 5 Gear 175 HP. I just lowered my car about 2" front and back. When I went for a test drive I started to hear a squeaking noise in the front tires. I have 18's on my car and the tires dont touch the car at any time. On the rear tires I have Sprint Performance Suspension Springs with KYB's GR-2 struts and they seem perrty good together. In front all I have is the Sprint Performance Suspension Springs with stock struts. Can any body give me advice why I hear the sqeaking noise in front.


sorry pal.
ya wont get much help in this thread.

i recommend you start a new thread in the appropriate forum.


----------



## KdubL (Jul 7, 2005)

Toomuch to list...11 years in the making. will post pics instead :thumbup:


----------



## jammo (Aug 21, 2002)

KdubL said:


> Toomuch to list...11 years in the making. will post pics instead :thumbup:


yes yes.
pics are always better


----------



## SubaruBlue200sx (Mar 21, 2004)

1995 Nissan 200sx Ga16de
[email protected]

Engine:
Hotshot Turbo kit
Turbo XS BOV
Koyo Radiator
Flowmaster Exhuast
370cc Injectors
240sx MAF
Jwt Turbo Cams
Jwt ECU
soon: Cobra MAF, New JWT chip, JGY fuel rail, 50lb MSD injectors

Interior:
Custom Interior
Racing Seats
Painted Interior
Autometer Gauges

Exterior:
Visracing Extreme Body kit
CF Vis Hood
Black Halo Lights
Black Corners with CF eyelids
Stillen grill
Fox 2 Sport Edition 16in rims in Gunmetal


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

for a future mod I'm thinking of installing a vending machine for long road trips.


----------



## SHIFTVAX (Jan 15, 2006)

*Mods*



Hyper_tension86-96 said:


> Just curious .......My Sentra is black, has 5zigen RX6's which is a 6 spoke hyper black rim an Flowmasters......soon I want to get a header an intake,CF decklid an Invader hood an black projectors an black euro tail lights..an a 98 sentra bumper with the Stillen lip an extreme sideskirts. :thumbup:


Burgandy Sentra

Engine:
AEM Cold Air Intake
NGK Laser Platinums(New)
NRG Voltage Stabalizer

Exhaust: Tuner FX Performance Muffler 18 inch

Exterior: Blacked out headlights with clear corners, black alteezas in the back, NISMO hood bonnet(black and orange), dark black tint on back half of windows, shaved off model emblem.
Shoes: 17x7 Enkei RSV(Anthracite) with 215-45 tires

Interior: Nismo pedals, Nismo floormats, and StreetGlow green neons mounted under the dash.

Things waiting to be received or intalled: Outlaw Engineering Thermoblock Spacers for intake and Hotshot performance Headers.
I will be posting pics in the next two weeks.


----------

